# Java Fern and Driftwood



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I was thinking of adding a driftwood with a Java Fern rooted to it. How should I attatch the java fern? Tie it to the driftwood with some string? How long does it take for the Java Fern to attatch to the driftwood?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I use elastic bands to attach it. Then usually a month or 2 later I remove the bands. fishing line can be used if you're concerned about esthetics during the rooting process. the rooting process will depend on the lighting.

Cheers.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

When I'm putting it directly into a show tank, I use cotton thread to attach the plant. Unlike the fishing line (or rubber bands) the cotton thread just decays by the time your plant has grown into the wood. This lets you leave the piece of wood undisturbed.
I also use a cotton mesh that's sold at fabric stores (for making hook rugs) to plant stem plants. You simply cut out the desired shape of your plant bed, and then carefully pull the lower portion of each stem through the mesh. This keeps all the stems from floating up to the top. When you have the amount of stems inserted into the mesh, you just carefully place it into the chosen spot and gently cover the mesh with your gravel. The cotton mesh decays over time and the stems have grown a good root base by then.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok, thanks. I'll try the cotton thread.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I staple mine.....fishing line will deteriorate in time and you can see it, thread and rubber bands do the same.....I staple in the rear of the wood so the staples are out of sight....my two cents
Bob


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

BV77 said:


> I staple mine.....fishing line will deteriorate in time and you can see it, thread and rubber bands do the same.....I staple in the rear of the wood so the staples are out of sight....my two cents
> Bob


but aren't staples made of metal and metal rusts, I guess they are really small so they won't affect the water.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

most are coated, but the small amount of Iron that may get in the water is useful to the plants......chelated iron is beneficial to plants http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.9506/msg00173.html


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

BV77 said:


> I staple mine.....fishing line will deteriorate in time and you can see it, thread and rubber bands do the same.....I staple in the rear of the wood so the staples are out of sight....my two cents
> Bob


Hey Bob, that's why I use cotton thread...it literally disappears. If you use any type of synthetic material though, it will remain.
But to each his own....whatever works


----------

